# i'am back to my old hobby- slingshots!!!



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

hi guys,

iam new to this forum and i'am glad to have found this site, its been yrs since i held a sling shot made by my father and recently i've been wanting to shoot again this old hobby of ours,cause i want to add it to my bag out bag,, so 3 days ago i made 2 sling shot and it took us half day just doing this 2 sling shot,

i call it my u-shot, cause of the obvious shape i wanted and i want it to be compact and tough and light , so since i got lots of alluminum t-6 round bar in my garage, me and my son started to bend this 2 slingshot frame, 1 is a 5/8" dia and the other is a 3/4" dia, a friend saw us and said that the material is an overkill for just a sling shot, but i said i want it to be sturdy, he just laugh and said it a nice project.........

then when we were bending it, this 2 allum is one tough bar to bend, hahahaha, i want it to be powder coated (since its allu) but i opt to wrap it with para cords,

here's the pic and hope you like it





































this is how i hold it, also all corners were rounded and polished



















this is my ammo, i was able to buy this lead balls long time ago, i think i have 3,000 plus pcs of this lead, this was due to a fishing store closing down, he sold it for a very cheap price,










last yr i have a tactical style sling shot made, with red dots and laser sight and tact lite installed, i will post it here tomorrow , i just have to find it

tnx guys


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to forum, I like your U slingshot


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pure and simple. I guess that some will follow suit and make one like those for themselves.

Good post NDL!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

welcome


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Welcome to forum, I like your U slingshot


thanks a lot,

i think i have to do more improvements, if it need more tweaking , all will be in allum t6,









i want to make a v- shape frame


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Pure and simple. I guess that some will follow suit and make one like those for themselves.
> 
> Good post NDL!


thanks,

i have to make it simple 3.5" high and 3" wide to be simple and compact for my bag out bag, i think sling shot is the best back up for emergency to get small game out to 20 yards or more,

but i think i have to make a similar unit but with a hollow or tube t6, so i can store some lead inside, hahaha now my brains are running


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> welcome


thanks,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You mean that's all I needed to do? . . . _Now _*U* tell me!


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

welcome to the forum, i really like that design


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice and simple, and I also strongly approve of the lead round balls. Keep us posted on how the project progresses and how they shoot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

U R thinking right, what is the point of excess. I like the U. U R proficient with the U and if so would you post video of your shooting style. I like minimal no frills no excess in all things. Narrow it down to just what is requred and pretty does not count.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice, simple and yet interesting!!! Welcome!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Simple and effective-very nice Bud! Flatband


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is cool, very inventive and well done.


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice and simple, and I also strongly approve of the lead round balls. Keep us posted on how the project progresses and how they shoot.


hi,

tnx for the warm welcome, never expect that this u shape is not yet been done? i got this design 3 yr ago and was too busy to bend things up, hahahaha

next would be the v shape frame, same concept as minimalist frame, the thing that prevent us in making the v is i dont want to pound the t6 at that time,

yes i only use lead, cause i dont want to use glass marble cause they ricochet so much and when they hit something hard, the sound is very loud

tnx again


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

A+ Slingshots said:


> That is cool, very inventive and well done.


hi,

tnx for the warm welcome, learned so much from this forum i just wish to share my few ideas

tnx again


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

dgui said:


> U R thinking right, what is the point of excess. I like the U. U R proficient with the U and if so would you post video of your shooting style. I like minimal no frills no excess in all things. Narrow it down to just what is requred and pretty does not count.


ok if time permit, i'll make a vid of my shooting practice but yesterday i manage to shot this slingshot for an hour and after more than 100 shots , my hand is not that fatigue,

cause i also thought that shooting it too much maybe 100 shots, my hand will start to suffer cause the u shape doesn't have the notch like the normal y style frame that we normally have, so i guess that it will be more hard to my fingers, but luckily it does not, my hand is little bit tired but not hurting, for a day hunting purpose for my bag out bag, shooting 100 rounds is too much,

i can easily hit the small milk can target at 20 yards with my setup with a nice power full force and with a roughly 70% accuracy,

i think i will take out my chrono to check the speed and my digital weighing scale to get the average weigh of my lead ammo for more semi precise data, so i can compute the energy in lbs, that my bands is giving,

tnx


----------



## ndl (Jan 11, 2011)

hi,

fyi- the 2 units i made, was seen by a chinese friend who own a sporting good store and ask if i can produce more, ordering 15 units, it would be a nice sideline, but honestly making this 2 take us 5 hours to complete,









will update for developments


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That is very cool!


----------

